# rent for a couple of months



## rif72 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

We are a family of four with two kids six years old, We are coming to portugal, in algarve, to look at some properties and we would like to find a place to rent for about two or maximun three months. Does somebody know where I can ask for an apartment/house to rent in faro area?

Cheers 

Rif72


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

rif72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are a family of four with two kids six years old, We are coming to portugal, in algarve, to look at some properties and we would like to find a place to rent for about two or maximun three months. Does somebody know where I can ask for an apartment/house to rent in faro area?
> 
> ...


When in your position we did a search for Property Management Companies in the area we preferred. These type of companies normally care for rental properties year round and know an owner or two that will do a deal on a couple of months rent. 

Many places are empty at this time of year so the deal should be quite good. In Faro area Portugal Property Services (289 399943) stand out but there are others to be found if you dig.


----------



## rif72 (Aug 12, 2013)

MrBife said:


> When in your position we did a search for Property Management Companies in the area we preferred. These type of companies normally care for rental properties year round and know an owner or two that will do a deal on a couple of months rent.
> 
> Many places are empty at this time of year so the deal should be quite good. In Faro area Portugal Property Services (289 399943) stand out but there are others to be found if you dig.


Thank you very much for the info MrBife. We are going to check that path as well.

Cheers


----------

